# Olive Wood Bowl



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a communion bowl that I finished with Waterlox gloss. It is 8 1/2" across and 2" deep. I made this for the son of my friend I work with. He was ordained a priest 1 yr. ago in May so this will be a gift to him.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

BernieW said:


> Here is a communion bowl that I finished with Waterlox gloss. It is 8 1/2" across and 2" deep. I made this for the son of my friend I work with. He was ordained a priest 1 yr. ago in May so this will be a gift to him.


Good job Bernie a wonderful gift.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice job Bernie! Olive wood is my favorite wood to turn.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Really, really nice Bernie. Every house on an adjoining estate has an Olive tree on the verge. The last time there was a major pruning, I was too sick with Shingles to go back home for my trailer, but I'm now keeping my eye open for the next pruning.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Very nice Bernie, and really good finish.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie that is really nice. Your friend will cherish it forever.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Glenmore.


----------

